# $13,900!!!



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/2259/35370/Just south of fourteen grand for the limited edition TCR Advanced SL . That's a lot of money. Enough to buy the bottom of the line TCR and a brand new Toyota Yaris. (not kidding, look it up: 
http://www.toyota.com/yaris/ http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/2261/32181/) That's got to be at least five grand more than the sum of all the parts. 5 grand is a lot to pay for a special color and some anodized hardware.

Would I rather have one than the bottom of the line TCR and the Yaris? Yes. And, my LBS is the first shop on the selected dealers list. The minister of finance will never go for this.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Bike prices are just silly. But hey, what do I know? People are still paying up, aren't they?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Dura Ace DI2 - $4800
Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate - $3800
Fizik Arione K1 $ 400
FSA Plasma $ 600
Vittorio Crono $ 200
------- 
$9800

So you are getting the frame for $ 4800.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

A bike for someone with way more money than common sense.

$14K for a bike WITHOUT an SRM? LOL.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

FondriestFan said:


> A bike for someone with way more money than common sense.
> 
> $14K for a bike WITHOUT an SRM? LOL.


Holy cow! That is coming from the man excited to waste $1K on a tricycle! At least the tricycle came with an SRM, right?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

lancezneighbor said:


> Holy cow! That is coming from the man excited to waste $1K on a tricycle! At least the tricycle came with an SRM, right?


LOL. Were you the genius who spent $13,900 on that bike?


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

FondriestFan said:


> LOL. Were you the genius who spent $13,900 on that bike?


Of course not. I have better things to do with my money like ummmm save it.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

lancezneighbor said:


> Of course not. I have better things to do with my money like ummmm save it.


Good for you. Saving is good. Ask God if you can bring it with you. I'm sure it'll be okay.

Seriously though, it's a big leap between a $800 tricycle and a $14k mass-produced Giant made in Taiwan. 

I mean, holy crap. At least the trike is made of titanium here in the States.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*wow...*

and to think, I made fun of the sub $10K price tag of the Specialized S works Tarmac SL 2 with shimmy Di. Well, they'll sell every one of em I imagine anyway.

I still think my TCR Advanced SL 0 with Zipp 404's is MUCH prettier!


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

It's an interesting sales strategy. It makes the $7,300 SRAM Red version seem downright affordable.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

ewitz said:


> Dura Ace DI2 - $4800
> Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate - $3800
> Fizik Arione K1 $ 400
> FSA Plasma $ 600
> ...


You forgot tires,tubes and bar tape. FWIW, the ISP SL frame set for the 'regular' versions are $3800.


----------



## dragonanvil (Apr 15, 2009)

You forgot to mention the $500 negitive G custom brake set, In no way is this a defense for high priced bike, but parts is parts....


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice bike but... no offense to Giant owners, for that kind of $$$$$, I would want something other than a Giant. I would want something with a bit more class (this is coming from a Cdale owner). A Look, Time, Pinarello... FWIW, I wouldn't want a Cdale either.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

^ If you take off the name on the frames would you feel any different?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Time is in a different league altogether, but I think Giant has every bit the technology that Pinarello and Look have.

Does the Prince look smoking hot? Sure. It's probably the best looking bike out there. But I don't think it's superior technologically to the Giant.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Actual price is $13000.

I got to see this bike in person the other day. I think it was run # 76 of 161. I have to say that this is one sweet bike. It was custom built around Di2. There are no cable routing guides or holes except for the brake cables and the battery has a special mount under the chain stay. The medium weighed in at 13 lbs 13 oz including Elite bottle cages but w/o pedals. Also, the FSA bars are custom painted and look great. The brakes, headset and seatclamp even match in color. Did I say that the electric Di2 is very cool? I see a future for electric now...expecially on TT bikes.


----------



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

Aren't the 2010 TCS Advances SL frames going to be different anyhow?

Looks like end of year liquidation sales for Giant.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

^Where did you hear this?


----------



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.bikeradar.com/racing/article/pro-bike-giant-unveils-proto-2009-tcr-advanced--14592


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

old news, that article..

they already re-designed the frame!


----------

